# The Leaf King for Flute Solo



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Performed by Dr. Kimberly Clark, Flute.

The Leaf King, also known as the Green Man, was believed to be the life force of the plant kingdom in preChristian Europe. He was believed to have died each winter and reborn each spring. Even today there are towns in Europe where his effigy is carried in May Day processions. This piece is inspired by the wonder and power of nature the Leaf King represents.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Good inspired melody line.


----------

